# lgb expantion track



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a couple of lgb expansion 1000/3 pieces. These are the ones to let your track expand and contract with the temperature.I want to sell them but i cannot find a price for them on ebay of any other train sites. Thanks for any help.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

1000/3 is the number molded into ALL of the LGB tie strips I think? I'm geussing this is an LGB #10090 Expandable track section? There is one on Ebay right now with a Buy it now of $35.59. Ok a quick search of that model number gives me three of them in a range from $29 to $37.78...I purchased 3 of them a year or two ago at $25 for 3 of them plus shipping. I personally think that LGB track prices have gone crazy since Lehman went belly up. Althoguh deals can be found from time to time of course.

Chas


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas the ones that i have do not have the round nob in the middle of the track. So i'am not sure if they are the same ones. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never paid over 20 for these even when new at dealers, but that was more than 3 years ago. 

Euro conversion of $$ raised prices by 50%, so more than 30 would be the dealer prices now. 

These do work well on my outdoor RR and can also be used at a removable section like a bridge.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan thanks for the reply. So a guess $15.00 to $20.00 would not be to out of line. Thanks again .


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Wholesaletrains.com has them listed at $26 and listed as next day. Sometimes that means in stock. Always good to call and verify. 
Steve


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm? I am wondering if the ones you have are the "custom made" ones that Split Jaw did for a while? As far as I remember LGB's always had that round adjustment knob in the middle of the track? 

Chas


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope these have the lgb logo under the ties.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

One other thing you can slide the track back and forth and there are small screws to hold the rail together. On the under side of the ties is the number 1000/3 and the word flexgleis


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

One other thing you can slide the track back and forth and there are small screws to hold the rail together. On the under side of the ties is the number 1000/3 and the word flexgleis


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete,
I thik that Split Jaw made those from LGB componenents. Thus they would have had all the typical LGB markings. 


Hmmm? A quick online search pops this up... 
Expansion base for LGB Brass Track G code 332 by Split Jaw Products (1 inch) 

Ok a "real" photo at RLD 

Nope not it

Maybe it was the "OLD" Hillmans style that used LGB compenents and modified the rails to slide? I've got plans to make my own when I need to from the SS sections I've got.

Chas


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

That kind of looks like it but all the markings say lgb. thanks for the information.


----------

